# Dimming gauge cluster and dash lights?



## Cruezed (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys I currently have the gauge/instrument lights dimmed to the lowest setting. Whenever it is very sunny out the lights get bright and then dim when dark. Is there anyway to permanently keep the lights at the dimmest setting, regardless of light conditions outside?

Thanks!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Try disabling the auto lights by turning the switch to the left after starting the car. The automatic light control is on by default every time the car is started. It's part of the lighting control module's programming to brighten the dashboard when it's bright out, and dim it when it's dim/dark out it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can also control the dash light brightness with the dial just to the right of the headlight switch.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

I usually drive with my park lights on, one click right, and I too have my interior to the dimmest and I think that solved it. Or else I believe having the headlights on will trick the car into thinking it's dark. But I also don't think you can trick the sensor on the dash. Maybe if you cover that up the car will think it's dark


----------



## Cruezed (Dec 21, 2012)

I do have the adjustment set to the dimmest setting. However I would like to. Be able to drive with exterior parking lights off and interior fully dim. I know on some cars you can clip a wire or cover a sensor to accomplish this.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Cruezed said:


> I do have the adjustment set to the dimmest setting. However I would like to. Be able to drive with exterior parking lights off and interior fully dim. I know on some cars you can clip a wire or cover a sensor to accomplish this.


Yea, if you look in the center of your dash up where the speaker or auxiliary console is there's a little plastic bubble. You'll notice a red flash coming from it when the car is locked. I believe covering that up will make the car think it's dark outside, then your lights will stay dim


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ben Jammin said:


> I usually drive with my park lights on, one click right


Since you have an RS with fogs, if you like the fogs on with the parking lights, you can simply press the fog button with the auto lights turned off. Your parking lights will come on with the fog lights.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Since you have an RS with fogs, if you like the fogs on with the parking lights, you can simply press the fog button with the auto lights turned off. Your parking lights will come on with the fog lights.


This tip works with the non-RS trims that have fog lights as well. I used it a couple of times last winter during snow and fog.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Since you have an RS with fogs, if you like the fogs on with the parking lights, you can simply press the fog button with the auto lights turned off. Your parking lights will come on with the fog lights.


Thanks! I often go to get out and still have the park lights on lol


----------



## Cruezed (Dec 21, 2012)

Ben Jammin said:


> Yea, if you look in the center of your dash up where the speaker or auxiliary console is there's a little plastic bubble. You'll notice a red flash coming from it when the car is locked. I believe covering that up will make the car think it's dark outside, then your lights will stay dim


I had tried this before and it did not work, just retried and now it works! For this to work the lights have to be on in some position. 

Thanks guys for the help.


----------

